# London Calling



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I would like to do a London HERF in mid Feb if there is enough interest. I know several out there that sent me the much appreciated smokes while I was deployed said they would like to do this when I got back. Well I am back and ready to get loaded on nicotine:ss , booze:al , and foodo . I really liked the atmosphere of Meza's in Soho which is conveniently located next to the LCdH. I am open to a different venue, date, and maybe even the town Whatever works for the majority really. I want to gauge interest and we can sort out the details later. I look foward to herf'n with you guys/gals. 

T


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Give me a date and a time, and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I will throw out a date of 17 Feb at Meza's around noon. A few of us met there last year and it was a perfect location good tapa's, cigar friendly, and a nice drink selection. As I said the date, time, venue is very fluid at this point. Take care

T


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Crap, I just got your PM about this thread. I've been busy with forms, paperwork, marriage and moving and have really been slacking on keeping up with other things. 

I would love to get together with you guys for a herf. I will be in London for good now on Feb 7th. Cris' parents are coming up that first weekend but the one after that should be free for a herf. 

I loved the place we did it at last time, La Meza, and would be game for that again. Anytime from Mid-February on, I'm game.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Sorry it took me so long to reply. Unfortunately finances won't allow me to travel down to London to herf with you fellas. But I look forward to any pics if you guys do hook up.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Cancelled do to lack of interest

T


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Aw, crap. I just got more or less settled in here and was looking forward to this. We'll have to set up another one when more people are up for it.

I really had a fun time at the last one and Meza's was a great place for a herf.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Yes it is an awesome place for a HERF. I would normally assume it was do to short notice and the time of year but...We will get toghether soon enough.

T


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

So any interest in reviving this? I'd like to do a London herf prior to the smoking ban. Anyone else game?


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

just post up a date, place and time, will do my best! (needs to be wheelchair accessible though  )

andy


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I would love to hook up with some of you guys in London. Any Saturday except this the 9th works for me. My second daughter Graduates this Friday.

Dale,

reviving this thread made my month. Thanks.

Andy,

If this doesn't work out I am only 30 minutes from Chambridge...

T


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Tony, great to hear from you! I really enjoyed the last herf and we need to do it again. Especially in light of the ban.

I have tickets to Motörhead on the 16th (Woo Hoo!) so that weekend I'll be deaf and hung over. How about the 23rd or 30th? The 30th would give the most notice for all involved, so it might be best.

Andy, I believe Floridita/Meza is wheelchair accessible. It is on the first floor, I don't know if there is any other requirements but PM me and we can see.

Lumpy?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I should be able to arrange cover for the 30th... I will speak to my mate at work, and see what he can do!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I am in and I will check to see if I can drum up some others. I am looking foward to this...Now to find an inexpensive hotel. Look foward to seeing you all there.

T


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

just, out of interest; will we be eating at the place we go?
and any times/predicted how long we'll be?  (so i bring enough cigars  )

I'll email/ring meza and floridita and make sure about the access .

(just looking at floriditas picture, their humi made me drool Lol)

and, we're cool to bring our own cigars, we dont have to buy them from the resturant?



andy


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Excellent! This is going to be great. 

Andy, you don't have to buy smokes from LCdH. We'll figure out more about specific things, as far as lunch and such when we get closer. Last time we ate tapas and spent a few hours smoking and socializing. I would expect something similar.

I can make some reservations as we get closer and figure out how many of us there will be. :ss


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> just, out of interest; will we be eating at the place we go?
> and any times/predicted how long we'll be?  (so i bring enough cigars  )
> 
> I'll email/ring meza and floridita and make sure about the access .
> ...


Andy,

Last time we planned on going to Floridita but ended up staying in Meza. Very open and airey with lots of natural light. The Tapas were real taty and suprisingly reasonably priced. The drink menu was awesome. We smoked our own and bought some too but it is definately not necessary.

Any other UK gorillas trying to make it? Sound off, the more the merrier.

I would like to do another afternoon thing like we did last time and we can go from there. I am looking foward to meeting up with guys.

T


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Sounds like you guys are gonna have fun. I'll be in the US while you guys are herfing....and when I get back it'll be a smoke free country.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Fireman_UK said:


> Sounds like you guys are gonna have fun. I'll be in the US while you guys are herfing....and when I get back it'll be a smoke free country.


Sorry you can't make it. I'd like to get as many gorillas together as possible.

Tony, I always confuse Meza and La Floridita. If where we hung out and smoked was Meza, than I'm all for that again. I liked that place a lot, made me feel all classy-like.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Sorry you can't make it. I'd like to get as many gorillas together as possible.
> 
> Tony, I always confuse Meza and La Floridita. If where we hung out and smoked was Meza, than I'm all for that again. I liked that place a lot, made me feel all classy-like.


Something made _you_ feel classy? I'm just glad I got a guayabera then!


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I might beable to come over from germany for a herf stay a night and jet back..

so what is the final word on this thing?? where (need a hotel) and when (book tickets)

cheers


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Lumpold said:


> Something made _you_ feel classy? I'm just glad I got a guayabera then!


I'm pretty easy. Clean glasses and a floor that isn't completely sticky makes me feel classy.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I sent a PM to everyone that is posting here, but I'll follow up.

I can make a call to Meza and make a reservation this afternoon. Does 3pm on the 30th sound good to everyone? I'll make the reservation for 6 right now, as I'll be bringing my wife. 

Once we have a reservation it will be easier to add more guests if we need to.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

sounds good to me, bro.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

i rang up meza, Both Meza and floridita are accessabile! 

Looking good

time to get excited? 

andy


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Dale, does your lady smoke?


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Sounds like it'll an awesome time. I'm afraid i cant make it as my prom is on the same day as the herf is planned. Take plenty of photos - i'd love to see how it all goes in London.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Well I just got off the phone with Meza and we have a booking. At least I hope so. Between my American accent and his exceedingly French one, I hope it all went well.

We have a table for 6 at 2pm on June 30th. I had to do 2pm because they quit serving Tapas at 3 pm. We can go earlier if people let me know they want to. Later will most likely be difficult unless we go for dinner which will most likely involve a greater expense and dress code. Of course, I might be the only one who has a problem with dress codes. 

This will be at Meza restaurant, 100 Wardour street, London. Google Maps link here.

Time to start getting a roll call.

1. Dale
2. My wife
3. Lumpy
4. Tony
5. Andy

Lumpy, Tony, Andy I'm assuming you are all in. Let me know if not.

Anyone else ready to confirm? Anyone bringing others? The more the merrier!


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

, This should be good .
the tapas and drinks menu at meza look great .

Now, Which smokes do i bring 

andy


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Of course, I might be the only one who has a problem with dress codes.


I'm in, and also believe that dress codes suck.


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

After a long CS dormancy, you can count me in as well. I'm in Metz, France for the summer and want to cruise up to London anyway!

Do they have a good selection of smokes there? all mine are back in the US


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

tetraplegic said:


> After a long CS dormancy, you can count me in as well. I'm in Metz, France for the summer and want to cruise up to London anyway!
> 
> Do they have a good selection of smokes there? all mine are back in the US


Brilliant! Yes, that's me affecting an accent.

You are in, and Meza is next door to LCdH so they do have a good selection of smokes there. A bit pricey, but good. I'm planning on bringing mucho to share as well. In my experience, a herf is never lacking for cigars. :ss


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

i thought i'd bring cremosas to share, and some Hamlet cigars, I mean, we are aficianados afterall, gotta appreciate a hamlet 

have you seen the price of the monte 'A' at the floridita cigar shop? (i think this is the LCdH you were referring too, i may be wrong)

£60, That's a pretty dam pricey smoke!

I'll be bringing my camera for this i think , my last exam is only a few days before it, so as good a reason as any to celebrate 

tapas, drinks, smokes, BOTL's, what more could you ask for in a day!

andy


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

I'll also have to mooch pictures at the event as my camera got stolen two weeks ago... and UPS made sure my new one won't arrive for at least a month (it's stuck back in the US too).

I have a 3 day weekend though, so is anybody else going to be around on Friday or Sunday?


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll be around all day saturday, so if anyone wants to get dinner at meza's or floriditas' i'm up for that - depends if anyone fancies it though.

i'll probably not be around sunday or friday though ><

andy


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

As it stands now to the best of my knowledge:

Saturday, June 30th 2pm at Meza

1. Dale
2. My wife
3. Lumpy
4. Tony
5. Andy
6. Tetraplegic

I want as many there as possible, especially since herfing here has been historically difficult and there is a new ban approaching that will make it nigh impossible. Let me know if you have guests to bring, and other gorillas are free, and encouraged, to jump in. That way I can update our reservation.

For the record, I live in London and believe I will be available for other outings. Of course, I'm married now and have to confirm that.


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm Nate, by the way... far easier to type than Tetraplegic.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

tetraplegic said:


> I'm Nate, by the way... far easier to type than Tetraplegic.


It is easier to type.  Good to have you on board, Nate.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Okay, got my neighbours to join us. Dan and Rob will be there as well. 

Anybody got any other additions? Anybody else want to join in?


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

My good friend has center court at a little tennis match you might have heard of...But I have one pretty much good to go and I will ask several more this week.

T


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

who's your friend

sorry i've been away - sky cocked up my order on broadband, and i've not had the internet since thursday 

is he playing center court? 

i've gone slightly insane without the internet, but, im getting back to normal!

hope everyones good!

andy


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> who's your friend
> 
> sorry i've been away - sky cocked up my order on broadband, and i've not had the internet since thursday
> 
> ...


BT screwed me over I moved a week ago and I am still using dial up. No my friend has tickets not playing. I hate how slow it is I can't watch any of the funny videos you guys are posting. Does anyone know where I can find out the latest train from King Cross to Ely? I think I may be taking the train back that night.

T


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

howcome you're going to ely, that's literally 10 minutes or so from here, I'd give you a lift if i could, but i'm probably going back on sunday - and with a ton of stuff in the car at that (my dads helping my sister move that weekend, on the same day lol)

gotta organise a herf round my house sometime, when the bans in, rope a few other CS guys in to coming too 

ahh, this is gonna be good :O

andy


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

by the way, is there any sort of dress code at this place? 

....is actually shaving and putting on a t-shirt good enough or need I battle a row of buttons?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Okay, I called Meza and got the reservation bumped up to 10 people for 2pm on June 30th.

Roll call as of now:

1. Dale
2. Cristina
3. Lumpy
4. Tony
5. Andy
6. Nate
7. Dale's Neighbour Rob
8. Dale's Neighbour Dan
9. Probably an amigo of Tony
10. ?

Still have at least one slot open if someone wants to jump in.

I understand that sometimes things come up at the last moment, but if anyone needs to cancel, please let me know as soon as possible. Meza has my credit card to confirm and they like 48 hours notice. I hope everybody is go just so we can have a good, big ol' herf before the ban!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

About the dress code, Nate, I think they are pretty easy. I'll look into it more, but I imagine as long as you don't wear white gym shoes they probably won't have any issues.

Besides, it's in Soho the day of the gay pride parade. I imagine we'll be overdressed compared to those on the street.

Unless we all want to go as the Village People...


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

:O it's slowly getting closer!
and meza won't mind 10 people smoking stogies for a while? just to be sure

also, any ideas about times - and if we're having dinner there

andy


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I did tell them that we'd all be smoking cigars and they didn't have a problem with it. They are next to LCdH, so it shouldn't be a unique occurrence. They'll probably just grin and bear it, since the next day it won't be an issue anymore.

The reservation is for 2pm. That way we can order tapas before they close the kitchen at 2:30 or 3 until dinner. I would suggest we all show up a bit early to meet, have a drink and whatever so that we are definitely able to all get some food.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

partagaspete said:


> Does anyone know where I can find out the latest train from King Cross to Ely? I think I may be taking the train back that night.
> 
> T


I'm not sure if this is the most accurate information, but I found this on the national rail site. It looks to be 1952. I'd make sure that's accurate though and not rely on my information as I've screwed these up before. They also might have them from different stations.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

D. Generate said:


> I'm not sure if this is the most accurate information, but I found this on the national rail site. It looks to be 1952. I'd make sure that's accurate though and not rely on my information as I've screwed these up before. They also might have them from different stations.


1952 sounds too early... I gues I'll need to find a cheap hotel.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

hey there!

Was just wondering; what is the table name under? so we can find it 

andy

(it's getting closer  )


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> hey there!
> 
> Was just wondering; what is the table name under? so we can find it
> 
> ...


Hopefully El Dudarino. :r


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Anybody got any other additions? Anybody else want to join in?


I do! i do! wait..what did i just sign up for? 5 and a half brits (you aren't really british so you only get half a point) and what else?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

t'kay said:


> I do! i do! wait..what did i just sign up for? 5 and a half brits (you aren't really british so you only get half a point) and what else?


So you're comin to the UK, is it, trouble?


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

t'kay said:


> I do! i do! wait..what did i just sign up for? 5 and a half brits (you aren't really british so you only get half a point) and what else?


It's okay. My friend and I are not Brits either. We just live here for the Ales and cigar availability. :al:al:ss. This is shaping up nicely! I look foward to meeting all of you and seeing Dale and Christine again.

T


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Well Lumpy...I'd love to make it but I'm getting a lap dance from B and Malice that night... I'll try and squeeze it in between buying a new car and going to Reno to see Kate. the UK i fairly low on my priorities, however if you'd like to come visit me in Oregon (I have PROOF that we have the hottest ladies in the world www.pdxblackbook.com ) and perhaps some top shelf varieties of other vices. :al:w:bx:u Go USA.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

t'kay said:


> Well Lumpy...I'd love to make it but I'm getting a lap dance from B and Malice that night... I'll try and squeeze it in between buying a new car and going to Reno to see Kate. the UK i fairly low on my priorities, however if you'd like to come visit me in Oregon (I have PROOF that we have the hottest ladies in the world www.pdxblackbook.com ) and perhaps some top shelf varieties of other vices. :al:w:bx:u Go USA.


Er.... guys, if I'm in Pertlan.... Portland, sorry.


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

D. Generate said:


> Besides, it's in Soho the day of the gay pride parade. I imagine we'll be overdressed compared to those on the street.
> 
> Unless we all want to go as the Village People...


It'd be more fun to go as the cast of Rocky Horror....


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

Does anybody know of a cheap hotel/hostel near by? Or a cheap hotel in London at all? I mean cheap by college standards, not normal human standards.

keep in mind i'm a (bloody) American... so the exchange rate is :BS right now.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

tetraplegic said:


> Does anybody know of a cheap hotel/hostel near by? Or a cheap hotel in London at all? I mean cheap by college standards, not normal human standards.
> 
> keep in mind i'm a (bloody) American... so the exchange rate is :BS right now.


http://www.booking.com/landmark/gb/...03316041;ws=&gclid=CM62sav594wCFQznlAoduG_q9w


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Alright, it's getting close now! I will send out a PM with my number and other info so we can ensure we all meet up.

Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Travel card is booked.... on the 12.10 from Reading to Paddington, here we go, chaps!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Brilliant. I sent a PM to everyone with my number and the information. Let me know if you didn't get it.

Is anyone bringing guests? Tony, you mentioned one and possibly more. How's that shaping up?


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

D. Generate said:


> Brilliant. I sent a PM to everyone with my number and the information. Let me know if you didn't get it.
> 
> Is anyone bringing guests? Tony, you mentioned one and possibly more. How's that shaping up?


We are looking good. I swear I have about ten guys that want to et together but...So it will be me + 1. I am really looking foward to this.

:al:ss:al
T


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

less than 24 hours now!!!

looking forward to bugging you all 

andy


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm laying out some beauties for the herf now. Looking forward to seeing you all mañana.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

*lays out cremosas* 

anyone for a hamlet? 

i've heard parts of london are shut because of the carbomb attempt - Is soho still ok to go to?

andy


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> *lays out cremosas*
> 
> anyone for a hamlet?
> 
> ...


As far as I know, everything is open there. I haven't heard about anything being shut down around there so I would assume it's jake.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Man, it's raining. What a frigging surprise.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Nate (tetraplegic), Me, Dale (D. Gen) and Andy (Andy_Mac)

Me with my most manly of drinks... a Hemingway Daiquiri


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Nate and myself


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Very cool, thanks for the pics - you guys were having a great time!

Definately gotta look ya'll up if ever I get back there :ss


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Damn, Lumpy, you were fast with posting the pics. I've got a few I'll post later when I'm more recovered. Ended up staying out kind of late and I'm paying for it now. Gotta go meet the neighbours and pull up some trees in the garden now.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

(Back of) Andy, Dale, Dale's Neighbour #1, Dale's Lady Christina, Random Spanish Man, Nate, Dale's Neighbour #2 behind Nate


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Damn, Lumpy, you were fast with posting the pics. I've got a few I'll post later when I'm more recovered. Ended up staying out kind of late and I'm paying for it now. Gotta go meet the neighbours and pull up some trees in the garden now.


I take the trees were well and truly killed by the poison? It's was awesome to meet you, Dale! And Nate and Andy, and the people whose names I have totally forgotten.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> I take the trees were well and truly killed by the poison? It's was awesome to meet you, Dale! And Nate and Andy, and the people whose names I have totally forgotten.











El Dudarino - Still somewhat miffed he isn't a Lemmy lookalike.

Andy 'Cheers for burning my chin, Lumpy' Maccabe









Nate "can't think of anything witty to put here" Nate.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Is my beard really as big as it seems in all these photos?


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Great photos Lumpy - looks like you all had a great time, i'm sorry i couldn't make it! Any more photos of the evening from other people?

btw what was smoked by everyone??


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

, fast with the photos there lumpold!

That was pretty dam fun (sorry i was like 2 hours late though!).

It was cool to meet every one of you, and, thanks for the cigars i received (looked like everyone got bombed, by everyone lol).

How did it go saturday night Nate, 

and dale, did you spend much time in the pub after i left? 

Was cool meeting you guys! Hopefully if the sun ever appears in england, we might be able to do it again sometime!

Thanks for the great day!

andy


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

Saturday night went well... I left the pub with two of the ladies at that table to get more food about the same time Dale and Christina took off.

It was great meeting you guys (and lady) this weekend!  You'll all have to cruise over to Atlanta for the next event.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

Lol, 

Lock up your daughters and wives when nate is around!

I hope that's a big enough warning .

good to see all of you,

and for barics earlier question, i smoked:

1. Trini reyes, and
2. Sancho panza isom

Very nice indeed, washed down with some single malt, As borat would say - VERY NICE!!!!!

andy


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> and for barics earlier question, i smoked:
> 
> 1. Trini reyes, and
> 2. Sancho panza isom
> ...


Very nice choice -what did you think to them andy? btw what single malt did you choose?


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

I liked both smokes, the reyes i think was slightly better, but they were both great!

I had macallan 10 year (think it was the only single malt they did) 

andy


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> I liked both smokes, the reyes i think was slightly better, but they were both great!
> 
> I had macallan 10 year (think it was the only single malt they did)
> 
> andy


Still a nice scotch - looks like you had an excellent time!


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> Lol,
> 
> Lock up your daughters and wives when nate is around!
> 
> I hope that's a big enough warning .


Wives... eh, probably not. I'm not that much of a :mn 
Wife's cute friends are a definite possibility though.


----------

